
12 Most Influential Books Every Software Engineer Needs to Read - roelljr
http://jasonroell.com/2015/03/16/12-most-infuential-books-every-software-engineer-needs-to-read/
======
dudul
I find The Mythical Man-Month to be greatly out-dated now. Same for Design
Patterns, it was a great book when OO was everywhere, but I have the feeling
that FP is now on the raise, and most of the described patterns are anti-
patterns.

Pragmatic Programmer is good for very junior devs. I read it after spending
almost 10 years in the industry and thought that it was just a compilation of
self-evident things.

